# Heterometrus swammerdami questions



## Hendersoniana (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok so i googled up caresheets and i roughly know the basic care but still have some questions, decided to post here. So the humidity needed was same as other hets, high. About 70-80%. However, i read a post saying that they should be drier than other hets, they dony like too moist. Is this true?


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 28, 2011)

I read the same thing, "a little drier".  I usually question why caresheets say what they do, a person that comes up with a caresheet used their own experience, plagiarized, or made the best guess they could based on some data they collected.  But I agree that they would like it a little drier.  Anybody can look at data easy with the internet and come up with a caresheet.  I look at where the animal is from and research the weather pattern there, temps, rainfall, micro-habitat, stuff like that.  Swammerdami live around central and south India(type in "India" "weather", whatever)  It's a monsoon region.  So it gets really wet, then slowly dries out.  So it's not such a rain forest species as many other Heterometrus are.  I saw a pic of swammerdami habitat on the internet also.  It looks like they hang around rocky drainage areas.  I'm wetting an area now and then, maybe a 3rd of the sub and I leave the rest on the dry side.  Big flat rocks might be a good idea also imo.  It's what I plan to do, I really need to get on it, too much stuff.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes i seen some pics by george carnell on scorpionfiles. Looked pretty dry thats why i was wondering, pretty different from other hets. Thanks gala! Ill do as you suggested since u have experience .


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 28, 2011)

Well I don't think I have much more exp with swammerdamis than you do, I have 5 cb sub-adults.  But at 48 I have learned to question what other people claim, even very experienced people are wrong sometimes so I don't fully trust most of the time and do my own research, tap into reason and logic with it, double check, just like you did by asking your question.  I have a design in my head about a set-up, waiting on a heat source I just ordered.


----------



## Jarvis (Oct 28, 2011)

I wouldn't say I am a expert, but I'm currently keeping 2 (soon to be three) H. Swammerdami in a 55 gal., I keep mine around 70-75 humid (I water the tank once every 3 days, I wait until the top layer of substare dries out before watering again). they are heated by 1-2 75 watt heat lamps (I have one placed on both sides of the tank, I have both on during the day and one on at night), I have taped styrofoam on most of the lid to keep the Humidity up (only enough room for the lights), there are also a large water bowl in the corner for them to drink and jump in if needed (I rarely see them in it though). I keep the temp at 82-85 degrees. Both H. Swammerdami seem happy and roam around alot at night, I have even seen them mating from time to time here are some pics of my tank (I know it's a little dry right now, I'm about to water it)


----------



## Hendersoniana (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks gala and jarvis! I actually have no experience with these guys and i am receiving 2 slings most probably on monday. But i do agree even professionals can make mistakes. We are all humans afterall, plus they base it on their own experience. I usually cross check the different caresheets available but swammys dont have many to cross check. 

Jarvis, set up looks great! Such a huge space for them to roam around. But if ur getting one more, wouldnt u have to rearrange the entire set up to prevent territorial disputes? Looks like the humidity isnt as high as the others i keep. I hve 4 sp, laoticus spinifer mysorensis and longimanus, which i keep all at around high 70s to 80+%. This will be quite a challenge as im raising slings. I read of molting problems in swammy slings, wish me luck!

Thanks again for the help guys!


----------



## Jarvis (Oct 29, 2011)

I keep the humid lower than my other Hets (except Mysorensis, they seem to do better with lower humidity as well), when I get the 3rd H. Swammerdami (another female) I plan on introducing it with the male first in a empty 5 gal tank (hopefuly I can get it to mate) and then add the female I already own. If there is no sighns of aggression with in 1hr than I will place them all in the 55 gal. this seems to work well with most Heterometus sp. and cuts down on territory fights, I might re-do the tank but, I don't think it will be neccasary.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Oct 29, 2011)

I see thanks! Since they do better with lesser humidity, ill probably mist lesser. Nowdays i mist the deli caps only, and a little at the side for them to drink. But other than that, they are doing good, all my hets are going into premolt soon! i think im ready to house these guys! Thanks, will hopefully do a caresheet on these guys with every molt, if they make it!  .


----------

